# Rice Pudding



## honeybee (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm looking for a tried and true rice pudding recipe.


----------



## chefcyn (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is one tried and true:

1/2 c uncooked rice (not Minute Rice--Arborio is good,extra creamy but any long grain or short grain rice is fine)
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 c sugar
1/4 tsp cinnamon
pinch nutmeg
2 1/2 c milk
1/2 c seedless raisins
1 long strip of orange peel without the white art (use a potato peeler)

Combine all ingredients in the top of a double boiler over boiling water, cover the pan and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to simmer until all the milk is almost absorbed, stirring frequently--takes about 1 hour. Remove the orange peel, ass 1/2 tsp vanilla extract and serve warm with whipped cream if desired.

You can also place the covered pot, once it's steaming, in a water bath in the oven and let it cook for about 30 min at 350--stir it about every 10 min, check for doneness, and cook a little longer if necessary, until the milk is mostly absorbed.


----------

